# Poodle horses aka American Bashkir Curly horses



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing all your knowledge. Would love to see a curly horse up close.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Have you ever heard of a dog breed called a Saluki? They have really pretty feathering like a horse on their legs, tail and body. I think they're like a horse-dog in that regard.

It's a large desert hunting dog from the middle east... like the roadrunner dog of the desert. Very smart. You might like to read about their history and origin.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That is so interesting. Their faces seem mule-ish to me.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's really interesting to hear about your horses. I've only known two other Curly horse owners. One of them, interestingly, also had poodles.

So many horse breeds, and so little time! Alas, I don't bounce like I used to, so my current QH and Paint will be my last. If I won a multi-million lottery I would love a hobby farm with rare breeds and the staff to care for them. The Curly would be on my list, along with Akhal Take, Marwari (which are almost impossible to obtain, due to export restrictions), and Knabstrupper. I also have a soft spot for annoying little ponies. The first Shetland I ever knew was a silver dapple, and then I boarded at a barn with some silver dapple pony stallions. At some level I am now convinced that no barn population is complete without a pint sized silver dapple pony.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

What an interesting breed! I will be sure to look for them at the Horse Expo later this month. I will be sure to exclaim loudly "Hey everybody - look at that poodle horse!" It sounds like they are sturdy, versatile horses - kinda like poodles! 

Cowpony, I will come work for you taking care of those rare breed horses and annoying little ponies!


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

cowpony said:


> It's really interesting to hear about your horses. I've only known two other Curly horse owners. One of them, interestingly, also had poodles.


I know a lady in Vermont that has Poodles (and Labradoodles) as well as Curly Horses (as well as curlypigs & long haired cows). If I won a multimillion dollar lottery, I’d definitely buy one of her horses! The breeder of my girls lives in KY like me.











I’m like you & I don’t bounce as well as I used to either. I probably won’t get more horses after this pair…although, I have a horse-crazy 11 year old, so… I grew up with a QH, Arab/Saddlebred, & Saddlebred-cross pony. I’ve been through several breeds of horses (QH, Arab, Apaloosa, Tennessee Walker, Saddlebred, Haflinger, Belgian, & many Heinz 57 models. I can honestly say these Curlys impress me with their gentleness and sanity in every situation I’ve thrown at them.


----------

